# Which you like better?



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Out of these which one would you go to first.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

It's a photo finish but I have to give the edge to the Party Short over the Boli PC just as a matter of personal preference.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I really like the ERDM PC so I went with my personal preference.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I went with the shorts, personal preference I guess, I think Anita liked the Boli better..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I've tried the El Rey, Boli, and Shorts. so far its the shorts for me


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

boli pc and party shorts are my favorites. It depends on my mood, sometimes I want that strong, spicy boli flavor, sometimes I just want a nice flavorful smoke that only a party short can deliver. If your are trying to decide between the two just buy a box of each


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Im considering the box test


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I've got to go with the shorts too.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Shorts for me.
I smoke my shorts all the way down.... did I say that?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Parti shorts. Always been my goto habano.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That was a nice quick easy one for me... looks like I'm in good company.

Boli PC I LIKE EM!!!!

BUT>>>>

I haven't tried a Parti Short yet so I just thought I should give that caveat to go with the opinion.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Bolivar Petit Corona.


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Of those mentioned, except the HdM which I have not tried, I would pick the Boli pc by a hair over the Party short. Mostly due to my preference for Boli's flavor profile. But the short will always occupy its share of real estate in my humidor! :SM 

As another poster noted...just get both! You will eventually anyway.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What's Self Control Anyway????

Buy 'em all that's what I say, then there will be no need for debate


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a Boli-man! :2


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

The Boli pc is a great smoke but I have to give the edge to that Partagas Flavor!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Love the shorts and the Boli P.C.'s. The Boli's give more smoking time, so they edge the shorts out.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I've never had the ERDM or Hoyo, but I'd have to agree with most posters - get the Boli PC and the SHorts. If I HAD to pick one, I'd probably go with the shorts - but man is that a tough call... Boli is like a force of nature, and when that's what i want, nothing else comes close, but the short is an excellent choice absolutely anytime IMO.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I voted for the Party Short...but you better get a *CAB* of both the Shorts and the Boli just to be safe


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Gotta' go with the Bolivar--I love that flavor.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

It's the Boli PC for me! but Sean turned me on to a couple of Party shorts some time ago and I was impressed enough that I subsequently bought a cab. I enjoy them once in a while in the morning after breakfast with a nice cup of Kona Coffee but the nod still goes to the Boli.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> boli pc and party shorts are my favorites. It depends on my mood, sometimes I want that strong, spicy boli flavor, sometimes I just want a nice flavorful smoke that only a party short can deliver. If your are trying to decide between the two just buy a box of each


I agree....wait did I just order that!!!! Ahhh, I did!!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I already ordered 5 of each. So far the shorts is still my favorite. I was hoping the Boli would be. Looks like I need more time to sample them


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Lamar said:


> It's a photo finish but I have to give the edge to the Party Short over the Boli PC just as a matter of personal preference.


 :tpd: 
Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Truth be told, If I would have ever had an ERDM PC, I would probably like it more than the Bolivar PC. I just love everything from this line.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Boli PC's Rock!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I would also pick the shorts since they seem pretty good when young and only gets better with age.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

a Party short is the only ISOM i've really had, so it'd be that!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Boli PC and Party Shorts are both up there, but the last couple of shorts from 04 that I had were awesome ... the Bolis were also superb ... any well stocked humidor has them both, truth be told. They are among the very best, relatively low cost, habanos out there. I voted short because the last 2 I had were among the best cigars I've ever had.


----------

